

Bitcoin-Central.net was hacked - tucson
https://bitcoin-central.net/

======
binaryatrocity
That was a pretty great read. With the crap-storm that has been hitting
Bitcoin services lately as well as things like the Linode hack, it's great to
see Bitcoin-Central being completely open and transparent with what happened
and what their plans are for the future. Bravo.

